# A sincere thank-you..



## montanamud (Oct 4, 2010)

Just a quick note to say thanks for all of the help I've garnered from this site over the last couple of years. I don't post a whole lot but by using the search function and stopping in every couple of days I've learned how to advance from hand-tools to "power" tools.

My latest evolution is on the corners... and what a difference that is. I was pulling tape from by banjo, applying by hand, setting by hand, washing my hands before grabbing the 6" knife, cleaning the corner, and then finishing one side / dry / finishing the other side. Now I'm using a 5" lambswool, dry tape (hands stay clean), rolling, then flushing with an angle head. I know a bazooka would be faster but I bought one a few years ago and just could not get the hang of it without a coach. 

So, thanks again for helping me to make quicker money with less stress...

Doug


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

montanamud said:


> Just a quick note to say thanks for all of the help I've garnered from this site over the last couple of years. I don't post a whole lot but by using the search function and stopping in every couple of days I've learned how to advance from hand-tools to "power" tools.
> 
> My latest evolution is on the corners... and what a difference that is. I was pulling tape from by banjo, applying by hand, setting by hand, washing my hands before grabbing the 6" knife, cleaning the corner, and then finishing one side / dry / finishing the other side. Now I'm using a 5" lambswool, dry tape (hands stay clean), rolling, then flushing with an angle head. I know a bazooka would be faster but I bought one a few years ago and just could not get the hang of it without a coach.
> 
> ...


There are a bunch of useful idiots here aye :jester:

Congrats on moving up with your corner system. After rolled and flushed how are you doing you next coat on the angles, wool roller and glaze?

Don't doubt yourself on picking up how to run the gun... It just takes sticking with for a house or so and you'll have it down. Theres plenty of vids here that show great technique too. 



Here's one Saska did with fibafuse, same as running paper.





 
And 2buck has a whole video series buried somewhere


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

montanamud said:


> Just a quick note to say thanks for all of the help I've garnered from this site over the last couple of years. I don't post a whole lot but by using the search function and stopping in every couple of days I've learned how to advance from hand-tools to "power" tools.
> 
> My latest evolution is on the corners... and what a difference that is. I was pulling tape from by banjo, applying by hand, setting by hand, washing my hands before grabbing the 6" knife, cleaning the corner, and then finishing one side / dry / finishing the other side. Now I'm using a 5" lambswool, dry tape (hands stay clean), rolling, then flushing with an angle head. I know a bazooka would be faster but I bought one a few years ago and just could not get the hang of it without a coach.
> 
> ...


And a big thanks to Gaz for that, I think he was the main instigator behind the lambswool roller and dunny brush :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

And Moore:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

5'' roller are Ya dipping into a 50 gallon drum?:blink:

Try a 3'' :thumbsup:


----------



## montanamud (Oct 4, 2010)

moore said:


> 5'' roller are Ya dipping into a 50 gallon drum?:blink:
> 
> Try a 3'' :thumbsup:



:thumbup:

Yeah... in hindsight I wish I would have went with the 3" :jester:

Doug


----------

